# Does anyone work with the Giant long legged katydids (Macrolyristes corporalis) from malaysia



## Entomo-logic (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone keep and/or breed the Macrolyristes corporalis katydid? If so can anyone give ma any advice on their husbandry and breeding in captivity?

So far we keep them in a very large tank that is taller than it is wide, with a variety of live plants (orchids, bromilliads, ferns, pothos) and fresh cut brows from the local trees (birch, oak and catalpa. There is good ventilation in the tank and there is an ultrasonic humidifier that goes off every 2 hours or so to keep the tank humid. We have about 3-4 inches of coco fiber substrate for them to oviposit into, and we feed them fruits romaine lettuce and the occasional mealworm.

If anyone has any advice on keeping and breeding these amazing animals please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 23, 2010)

Yen is the only one I know of that keeps katydids. I think they're so awesome though


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2010)

Someone else on here does too, lets see if they show up, but it appears u got it covered, also Orin or Peter may have some tips.


----------

